# Monitor Hard Drive Activity



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Does anyone have source code (C, C++, C++ Builder
preferably, but will take anything you have...)
for a Windows utility that monitors hard drive
read/write activity (similiar to a HD LED)?

OR, code to simply check if the hard drive is busy?

OR, some other trick to accomplish this?

OR, do you know where I can download a utility that
does this?

Thanks, Mac


----------



## SmartProgrammer (Aug 4, 2008)

I can not provide you with a whole source for hard disk monitor, but you 
can take a look at DISK_PERFORMANCE Structure in MSDN. Writing such a 
tool can be quite tricky. Why don't you use HDD Light? It has very nice 
icon for the hard disk activities, with separate indication for read and 
write operations, which gives additional information.


----------

